# What is the best laminate flooring?



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I would be interested in finding out what laminate flooring you would consider to be the best all around flooring. Durability, cleaning, price, customer support, ease of install (user friendly) ect...
Feel free to also post great or not so great experiences with any specific product.
By the way... My vote goes to WIlsonart


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I haven't used very many of these products so I'm not the best judge but there has been a lot of advertising lately for bellawood.

http://www.bellawood.com/

Know anything about this stuff?

-Nathan


----------



## linda (Jan 24, 2004)

*What Do YOU think OF Columbia Laminate Flooring?*

And what is Columbia's best? The Diamond Plate or the Columbia Clic Classic?
Thank you


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Oak,! oh wait. That's not a laminate


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know columbia click, they have not been making laminate for that long. Stick with the higher end if you can.
I wonder why so many voted for Classen?


----------

